# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Máy tính không kết nối Internet được.

## daothuhuyen93

máy tính nhà em trước đây dùng bình thường bồng nhiên 1 buổi sáng đẹp trời không vào được internet qua cổng lan được nữa. biểu tượng mạng ở góc dưới bên phải xuất hiện dấu chấm than màu vàng. mọi người hướng dẫn em cách khắc phục. em chắc chắn modem em vào internet bình thường vì em kết nối modem với 1 modem wifi khác thì vào internet được.

----------


## nam123

*trả lời: máy tính không kết nối internet được.*

bạn vào set lại ip cho nó xem nhé.

----------


## npd.fpt

*trả lời: máy tính không kết nối internet được.*

đầu tiên bạn tắt modem đi đợi khoảng 5p thì bật lại, sau đó disable card mạng và enable lại xem sao
lưu ý là đặt modem động cho máy tính nhé
nếu bạn chắc chắn modem vào mạng đc thì là do dây mạng của bạn hư rồi đấy

----------

